# Dover parking again.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Could someone please direct me to a post I read some time ago,giving instructions on a overnight parking place in Dover docks.I seem to remember something about going towards the multi storey car park then turning off just before the barrier. We are booked on Saturday morning 10am Norfolk Line,but would like to try for a late Friday night sailing. If we are unsucessful we will have to overnight there.
Thanks,
Reg & Gwen.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dover : Turn into Wellersley road go to the end which is Marine Parade - turn right & overnight park down the end just before the mini roundabout [free parking after 6pm] . . you'll no doubt see many other motorhomes parked along there


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Put Marine Parade into the site search engine

Parking here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Directions from the port - when you exit the port on to the large roundabout go straight across on to the main road into Dover itself (dual carriageway, you'll go through a set of junction traffic lights then go straight on again at the next roundabout. You'll pass a road on your left with a width restriction, now continue along and take the next left turning into Wellesley Road and at the end is Marine Parade. Turn RIGHT and park along that bit along with the other vans that'll no doubt be there. Last time we were there in May the council had put up signs to show that motorhomes and caravans could park along that part overnight so you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. If I am able to get across to Dunkerque on Friday night,where can we park up for a few hours sleep at the docks or nearby.This is our first trip abroad with the motorhome,and the ladies are a bit nervous about stopping anywhere on our own.
Reg & Gwen.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Try again! Anyone know if we can sleep at or near Dunkerque port?

Reg.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Have never tried it, but I am told that if you exit the port and then do a U turn at a roundabout, you can re-enter the port area and overnight outside the Norfolk Line building. Perhaps someone will come along with more info to verify this.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

The above info is correct. When you come off the ferry carry on to the first roundabout and then take the last exit back towards the Terminal building. You have to go past the "check in for cash" booth but, if it is manned, just explain that you want to gain entry to the terminal car park. I came back from France this morning and used the car park 3 weeks previously to overnight before continuing with my journey, along with about 20 other motorhomes, without any problems. By the way there is free WiFi access on the ferry. Going and coming I arrived earlier than the time I was booked for and did not get any hassle from the booking in clerk who asked if I wished to get an earlier ferry. Booking conditions state that there is a minimum £10 booking fee for all alterations but I was not charged any extra at all. I think it's like everything else- pass the attitude test and you very often get what you want. 

Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

We've also used the truck parking area at Dunkerque to overnight and it's fine - if a bit noisy!

There's also a large MH parking area at Malo-les-Bains which is to the East of Dunkerque, not far from the town centre which we used when we came back last weekend. It's a bit like a travellers camp with locals (judging by the 59 numberplates) and Belgians using it for weekends but it's very handy for a range of seafood restaurants. Fills up pretty quickly as well and is about a 25 min drive from the port.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Never been to France before but are going on 1st Aug. Am taking 30 foot RV with out Jeep on tow behind. Total length 55ish feet. Will it be practical to park a rig of this size at the spot indicated on here?? And what are the chances of finding a spot to accomodate us on 1st Aug???

Thanks


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think you'd have a problem with a rig and tow vehicle like that at the Malo les Bains site I mentioned - it's pretty tight at the best of times. tbh I'd go with the truck parking area at the port - you're not far shy of the length of an artic anyway! there's loads of spaces but be beware - it's a rough surface so be ready for potholes


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Never been to France before but are going on 1st Aug. Am taking 30 foot RV with out Jeep on tow behind. Total length 55ish feet. Will it be practical to park a rig of this size at the spot indicated on here?? And what are the chances of finding a spot to accomodate us on 1st Aug???
> 
> Thanks[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks very much for all the replies. All info digested and noted!!  

Happy camping!! 8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Fatbudda is right about the car park at Malo le Bains a lot of people don't know there is another carpark at the other end of the prom not very big but when we last were there there was 71 vans on the "southern" end but only 5 of us at the other end, surrounded by trees and dunes.
co-ords N51.05306degrees E2.41514degrees
Cheers Sid


----------

